# Gold Angel Fish witha red line



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a gold angel fish that developed a red line running from just infront of his front fin to his tail. The red is also running a bit up into the top fin. This started yesterday as small patch and turned into a long line. My gold fish is just over 1yr old. I will have a picture as soon as my camera charges up. Any ideas on what it could be?


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

The fish have redness at the base of the fins, or... red streaking in the fins and/or body. 

Your fish are affected by Hemorrhagic Septicemia 

Treat the fish with Doxycycline -or- Oxytetracycline for 10 days. 

this may be it but i still wanna post a pic and see what you all think


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Is my diagnosis correct


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

any one with any thoughts on this? It has now spread to around the eye as well. My other angel looks clean. My white skirt tetra looks a little pink above the eyes but the rest of my fish look clean. Do i need to dose the entire tank?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not really sure, need to see a pic.


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

Perhaps you could check ammonia levels too. I was told higher ammonia levels cause internal bleeding, beyond a point difficult to save them, i have had the situation and ammonia tends to affect different fishes differently, while some get critical straightaway, some recover quickly. A good waterchange also could help.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

amonia is at 0....the red line is almost all gone. i do have pics a few posts back. its weird it was right after it had freeze dried blood worms. So when they get their "treat" tomorrow we will see if it comes back or not. Its only a slight red on the tail now where it meets the body. the rest is gone .


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

So what did you do to get things back to normal ? will be helpful for us all.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Honestly I didn't do ne thing. No water change no meds. Fed once a day in community tank with the rest but no signs if it ne more ....maybe it was just moody


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The red line is one of the symptpms of ammonia poiaoning. See the following WEB site:
Fish Disease - Ammonia Poisoning


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

API showed it at 0...ive also read some kind of worms in the blood, the disease i posted and the one you just posted. so i dunno what happened.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

could chlorine cause this. Just noticed my dechlorine liquid expired...or say about 2 yrs ago...opps...picked up some new stuff since then.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

yes its possible, but red streak disease is septecemia its a blood infection, caused by stress, bacteria and bad water quality.


----------

